# canon 6d or 7d ?



## Apop (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey all, what would you think as a backup camera, the 6d or 7d.
Does anyone know if the GPS in the 6d works on remote locations (gps devices can sometimes struggle getting alocation). 

Most reviews I could find were kind of bashing the 6d autofocus performance.
I am only interested in It's center point performance, if it's capable of focussing with decent speed and accuracy and able to track subjects when I keep the point in them.


Any thoughts on the combo's would be much appreciated,

Goal: wildlife
Primary body : 1dmkiv in case of the 6d, or 5dIII in case of the 7d
lenses : 70-200 / 300
tc's : 1.4/2.0


----------



## aroo (Aug 28, 2013)

6D's GPS is reliable in remote/wilderness areas, in my experience.

If you're only interested in the center AF point, 6D does fine, and is overall better in lower light.

7D AF is more flexible for complex situations and has better coverage.

Burst mode shooting on 7D is really fast, which can come in handy for wildlife. 6D continuous shooting is rather slow, and the buffer fills up quickly, forcing you to wait a while to resume shooting.

6D image quality is in a whole other league, and stays clean at much higher ISO, so you can really increase shutter speed.


----------



## captainkanji (Aug 29, 2013)

I sold my 7D to fund my 6D. I'll never go back to APS-C again. Even if I were shooting sports, the image quality improvement is worth the occasional out of focus photo. The 6D is ideal if you find yourself in a deer blind in very low light and need to get that shot of Bigfoot  The center point is absolutely stunning and is really the only one worth using in the dark. If only all 11 were the same as the center... Rent one and you'll see.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Aug 29, 2013)

Most of the 6D Focussing issues seem that you read are written by people who have either not used or use the 6D. Before the 5D Miii you never heard so much moaning about the Mkii and the 6D is superior to that.

For indoor work and low light you would have no issues with the 6D, night photography it can focus where others can't!!


----------



## thgmuffin (Aug 29, 2013)

The 6D's center point and high ISO performance is amazing for sports and moving subjects!



Fatlace Fridays by THGBrian, on Flickr



Fatlace Fridays by THGBrian, on Flickr



Tenergy Drift Track by THGBrian, on Flickr


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> Most of the 6D Focussing issues seem that you read are written by people who have either not used or use the 6D.



...and people who used a 5DIII before using a 6D.


----------



## thgmuffin (Aug 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Janbo Makimbo said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the 6D Focussing issues seem that you read are written by people who have either not used or use the 6D.
> ...


And the people who use the 1DX :


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Aug 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Janbo Makimbo said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the 6D Focussing issues seem that you read are written by people who have either not used or use the 6D.
> ...



But wish the could afford a 1DX......


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Aug 29, 2013)

captainkanji said:


> I sold my 7D to fund my 6D. I'll never go back to APS-C again. Even if I were shooting sports, the image quality improvement is worth the occasional out of focus photo. The 6D is ideal if you find yourself in a deer blind in very low light and need to get that shot of Bigfoot  The center point is absolutely stunning and is really the only one worth using in the dark. If only all 11 were the same as the center... Rent one and you'll see.


+1
I did the same and don't regret it, its a great camera and has won so many awards ( not voted by Mkiii ir 1dx users !!)


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 29, 2013)

Apop said:


> Hey all, what would you think as a backup camera, the 6d or 7d.
> Does anyone know if the GPS in the 6d works on remote locations (gps devices can sometimes struggle getting alocation).
> 
> Most reviews I could find were kind of bashing the 6d autofocus performance.
> ...



for what you are doing, I'd say go with the 5d3/7d combo. For my purposes the 6d works great (i have the 5d3/6d combo. I can't really speak to the servo mode on the 6d though, for anything that requires tracking like that I use the mk3. both the mk3 and the 6d have a much better servo mode, and if your shooting wildlife that will be handy. 

the 1dmk4 --- I have never owned one, but when I was close to enough $$$ for my mk3 I asked about the mk3 vs the 1dmk4..nobody said grab the 1d4...


----------

